# ICC premiumACCESS



## Nearly-Complete (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you use ICC premiumACCESS? Is it easier to use than the free viewer. We are considering replacing our second physical set with a subscription to premium access for the 2019 CA code cycle.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2019)

My boss might

Just look at the yearly charges 

Research how they have been the last few years


----------



## Nearly-Complete (Apr 12, 2019)

Care to enlighten me? My Google-fu is drawing a blank. The three year subscription isn’t bad for somebody like me that would prefer a great electronic version over clunky hard copies. The trick is that the electronic version has to be good.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 12, 2019)

I prefer I-Quest, no subscription to renew and I have older versions for reference. Our state is still on the 2012 so I would be on my second 3 year subscription with the "Premium Access"
Only draw back is it has to be loaded on a specific machine


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2019)

Nearly-Complete said:


> Care to enlighten me? My Google-fu is drawing a blank. The three year subscription isn’t bad for somebody like me that would prefer a great electronic version over clunky hard copies. The trick is that the electronic version has to be good.




My boss pays the price 
But I heard him complain


He might have the iquest as MT spoke about

That one you might be able to cut and paste ?


----------

